# متابعة محاكمة المخلوع.. دقيقة بدقيقة



## Alexander.t (9 يناير 2012)

*أدمن صفحة «إحنا أسفين يا ريس» يغادرون مقر أكاديمية الشرطة في عربية فارهة بعد الإشتباكات التي حدثت بينهم وبين بعض أنصار مبارك* * -*
*أنصار مبارك يهاجمون أدمن «صفحة إحنا أسفين يا ريس»المتواجدون بأكاديمية الشرطة ويتهموهم بتلقي تمويل من الخارج*
* -*
*أسر الشهداء أمام الأكاديمية يطالبوا بإذاعة المحاكمة علنا على شاشات التليفزيون مرة أخرى*
* -*
*عاشور: ثورة 25 يناير قضت على حلم النظام السابق في توريث الحكم*
* -*
*مدعين الحق المدني: هناك جهات تتلقي تمويلات من الخارج ومن عصابة طرة، من بينها صحفيون*
* -*
*المدعين بالحق المدني: النظام السابق استعان بـ165 ألف بلطجي لتكوين تشكيل عصابي للاشتباك مع المتظاهرين*
* -*
*سامح عاشور يطالب بإعدام مبارك والعادلي*
* -*
*عاشور: مسح تسجيلات الاحراز في القضية مناورة أخري لطمس معالم الجريمة*
* -*
*سامح عاشور : هذه قضية اغتصاب لوطن*
* -*
*عاشور نيابة عن المدعين بالحق المدني: النظام البائد عمل علي توريث جمال مبارك وقدم تنازلات لا حصر لها لأمريكا وإسرائيل*
* -*
*اشتباكات بين «أبناء مبارك» وبعضهم بسبب  رفض تواجد وجود كريم حسين أدمن صفحة «أنا أسف يا ريس»*
*-
*
*أحد أهالي أسر الشهداء: أتوقع صدور حكم على مبارك يوم 25 يناير القادم ليكون كورقة تهدئة من المجلس العسكري ضد الثورة القادمة*
* -*

*هتافات لأهالي الشهداء أمام مقر الأكاديمية «المحاكمة المحاكمة ..العصابة لسه حاكمة»*

*وصول طائرة المخلوع إلى مقر المحاكمة بأكاديمية الشرطة استعدادا لبدء أولى جلسات مرافعة المدعين بالحق المدني*
* -*
*تجمع لأسر الشهداء وعدد قليل من «أبناء مبارك» أمام بوابة 8 بأكاديمية  الشرطة لمتابعة وقائع جلسة محاكمة مبارك ونجليه والعادلي و6 من مساعديه*
* -*
*تواجد أمني مكثف أمام بوابات أكاديمية الشرطة لتأمين المحاكمة*


----------



## Alexander.t (9 يناير 2012)

*طالب محامى المدعين بالحق المدنى سامح عاشور من هيئة محكمة «جنايات  القاهرة» التي تحاكم الرئيس السابق حسنى مبارك ونجليه ووزير الداخلية  الأسبق حبيب العادلي وستة من كبار مساعديه بتوقيع أقصى العقوبة عليهم وقبول  الدعوى المدنية ورفع التعويض المدني المؤقت إلى مائة ألف وواحد جنيه مصري  حتى يمكن الاستمرار في دعوى التعويض ضد المتهمين.
وأكد عاشور – فى مرافعته أمام هيئة المحكمة التى عقدت اليوم بمقر أكاديمية  الشرطة بالتجمع الخامس شرق القاهرة – أن ملف محاكمة مبارك يعد أكبر ملف فى  تاريخ مصر الحديثة يقيم العدل ويرفع شأن الأمة.
وأوضح أنه في كل الثورات التي شهدها العالم قام الثوار بمحاكمة أسراهم إلا  هذه الثورة التى شاء القدر أن تضع هذا الملف أمام هذه المحكمة، معربا عن  ثقته في قدرة هذه الهيئة لتقود المحاكمة الى بر الأمان لصالح الوطن والشعب.
ولفت عاشور إلى حاجة مصر إلى دستور جدبد يحقق مطالب الأمة فى دولة مدنية  حديثة دينها الإسلام تحمى وترعى المسيحيين،ومبدأ تكافؤ الفرص فى المواقع  والوظائف المختلفة،ووضع ضوابط حاكمة للجميع، وطالب بايلاء رعاية كاملة  لمصابي ثورة«25 يناير» وأسر الشهداء.*


----------



## Alexander.t (9 يناير 2012)

_*المدعين بالحق المدني يتهمون طنطاوي وسليمان بالشهادة الزور*_


----------



## Alexander.t (9 يناير 2012)

*أمير سالم: "أمن الدولة" حرض 165 ألف بلطجى على قتل المتظاهرين*

_*اتهم أمير سالم، محامى المدعين بالحق المدنى، الإعلاميين وجميع وسائل  الإعلام بالحصول على دعم وتمييز من داخل سجن طره للدفاع عن ابنى الرئيس  مبارك والمتهمين رموز النظام السابق.

 كما فتح سالم النار على جهاز الأمن القومى وهيئة الأمن القومى، التى  اتهمها بالتورط فى إجهاض الثورة، مؤكدا أن جهاز المخابرات العامة استخدم  165 ألف بلطجى، بالاشتراك مع أمن الدولة، لقتل المتظاهرين. *_


----------



## Alexander.t (9 يناير 2012)

الإعتداء علي محرر جريدة التحرير صديق العيسوي من قبل أنصار الرئيس السابق  
 استئناف وقائع جلسة محاكمة مبارك

 رفع الجلسة للاستراحة .. والقاضي يطلب من عاشور تحدي تحديد عدد المحامين الذين سيستكملوا المرافعه في الجلسة


----------



## Alexander.t (9 يناير 2012)

*أحد المدعين بالحق المدنى: الضرب كان يحدث فى الميدان على مرأى ومسمع إسماعيل الشاعر*


----------



## Alexander.t (9 يناير 2012)

*انتهاء جلسة اليوم من محاكمة المخلوع واستكمال سماع مرافعه المدعين بالحق المدني لغدا*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 يناير 2012)

محاكمة المخلوع قصه مشوقه جداا
متاابعه..
شكرااا


----------



## Alexander.t (10 يناير 2012)

_*وصل منذ قليل الرئيس المخلوع  حسني مبارك إلى مقر أكاديمية الشرطة حيث  حيث مقر انعقاد محكمة جنايات القاهرة، برئاسة المستشار أحمد رفعت، التي  تنظر قضية اتهامه ونجليه وحبيب العادلي وزير الداخلية  الأسبق و6 من كبار  مساعديه، بقتل المتظاهرين*_


----------



## Alexander.t (10 يناير 2012)

فرضت الأجهزة الأمنية كردونا أمنيا أمام مقر الأكاديمية، حيث قامت  بوضع  الحواجز الأمنية، وانتشر ما يقرب من 1000 جندى أمن مركزى وسيارات  الترحيلات  والخيالة، وذلك لتأمين مقر الأكاديمية أثناء نظر القضية


----------



## MAJI (10 يناير 2012)

يا ترى هل هذه الايام ستكون الحاسمة ؟!!!!
هل سنشهد نهايتها ؟!!!!
الايام ستجيبنا
شكرا مينا على اطلاعنا على كل المستجدات 
هي فعلا فترة حرجة جدا
الرب يباركك


----------



## Alexander.t (10 يناير 2012)

*اهالي الشهداء يهتفون « ثورة ثورة حتى النصر.. ثورة في كل شوارع مصر»، و«يوم 25 ع الميدان رايحيين»*

*تواجد العشرات من مؤيدي الرئيس المخلوع أمام مقر الأكاديمية أغلبهم من السيدات*


----------



## Alexander.t (10 يناير 2012)

*بداية الجلسه تشهد مشادات بين المدعين بالحق المدنى على أسبقية المرافعة حتى خروج المحكمة إلى المنصة*


----------



## Alexander.t (10 يناير 2012)

*عاشور يقترح ترافع 30 محاميًا، و المحكمة تعترض  وتحدد  10 محامين فقط*


----------



## Alexander.t (10 يناير 2012)

سيد فتحى أحد المدعين بالحق المدني  يعتذر  عن طلب «رد المحكمة» وتعطيل الدعوى لمدة 100 يوم


----------



## Alexander.t (10 يناير 2012)

*فتحى : الأجهزة السيادية فى الدولة امتنعت عن الاستجابة إلى مطالبات المتظاهرين المشروعة، ووضعت خطة محكمة لقتل الثوار*


----------



## Alexander.t (10 يناير 2012)

*فتحي: وزارة الداخلية تآمرت لإفساد الأدلة المقدمة إلى المحكمة وفي إتلاف الأقراص المدمجة*


----------



## Alexander.t (10 يناير 2012)

*أحد المدعين بالحق المدني يجهش بالبكاء أمام المحكمة عندما سمع جملة«  مبارك كان يراقب التظاهرات التى اندلعت فى التحرير من طائرة هيلكوبتر ويلوح  للثوار من داخلها«*


*المحكمة ترفع الجلسة للاستراحة على أن تعاود استكمال سماع مرافعة المدعين بالحق المدنى بعد قليل.*


----------



## تيمو (10 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *أحد المدعين بالحق المدني يجهش بالبكاء أمام المحكمة عندما سمع جملة«  مبارك كان يراقب التظاهرات التى اندلعت فى التحرير من طائرة هيلكوبتر ويلوح  للثوار من داخلها«*
> 
> 
> *المحكمة ترفع الجلسة للاستراحة على أن تعاود استكمال سماع مرافعة المدعين بالحق المدنى بعد قليل.*




أعدت أعييييييييييييييييط  أتاري الكندرة ديئة يا بيه


----------



## Alexander.t (10 يناير 2012)

*أبناء مبارك يغادرون من امام مقر أكاديمية الشرطة بالتجمع الخامس*


----------



## Alexander.t (10 يناير 2012)

*رفع الجلسة للمرة الثانية بعد إنعقادها مدة لم تستغرق سوى خمس دقائق*


----------



## Alexander.t (10 يناير 2012)

*مشاحنات بين المدعين بالحق المدني بعدما حددت المحكمة 5 محامين فقط للترافع*


----------



## oesi no (10 يناير 2012)

المحكمه بتستهبل يا فوزيه 
كانوا 10 محامين بقوا 5 بس 
دة المحامين هيولعوا فى بعض
نعمل انتخابات ما بينهم ونشوف مين ال 5
هههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (10 يناير 2012)

*قاضى مبارك يهدد بإنهاء الجلسة بسبب طول مرافعة أحد المدعين *

*تسبب طول حديث أحد المحامين المدعين بالحق المدنى عن الشهداء والمصابين  أمام هيئة المحكمة، برئاسة المستشار أحمد فهمى رفعت، والذى يمثل أمامه  الرئيس السابق محمد حسنى مبارك واللواء حبيب العدالى وزير الداخلية الأسبق،  فى وقوع مشادات كلامية بين المحامى  ورئيس المحكمة.

ووجهه المستشار أحمد فهمى رفعت حديثه إلى أبو العلا العقيلة، أحد المدعين  بالحق المدنى، خلال مرافعته، قائلا له  "خدت وقتك وخلاص"، بسبب طول مرافعته  التى خلت من أية أدلة قانونية، وهدد المستشار بإنهاء الجلسة، والاكتفاء  بالمرافعات التى سبقته.  *


----------



## Alexander.t (10 يناير 2012)

*أهالي الشهداء يهتفون أمام الأكاديمة« الدم الدم رصاص برصاص إعدمو مبارك والقناص»*

*أهالي الشهداء يحرقون صورة لمبارك أمام جنود الأمن المركزي*

*والدة أحد الشهداء تصرخ في وجوه الأمن المركزي « قتلتوا إبني يا ظلمه»*


----------



## Alexander.t (10 يناير 2012)

*مدعي الحق المدني لأسرة مبارك « آن الأوان أن تستيقظ ضمائركم وتطهروا أنفسكم وتعيدوا أموال الشعب»*

*مدعي الحق المدني يطالب  جمال مبارك برد 75 طن ذهب استولى عليها من أموال الشعب المصرى*


----------



## Alexander.t (10 يناير 2012)

*ادعى المستشار أشرف مختار -ممثل هيئة قضايا الدولة- بمبلغ مليار  جنيه ضد الرئيس السابق مبارك ونجليه وحبيب العادلى وزير الداخلية الأسبق و6  من مساعديه، واتهمهم بتعريض المنشآت العامة للحرق وسحب القوات المخصصة مما  تسبب فى انفلات أمنى، أدى إلى حالة من الفوضى كلفت الدولة خسائر كثيرة.*
*قال «مختار» أن قرائن الدعوى توضح أن ما حدث كان بأسلوب ومنهج لوضع  الشعب بين خيارين القبول باستمرار نظام مبارك أو حالة الانفلات الأمن  والفوضى.*
*وأشار «مختار» إلى أنه حاضر عند الدولة ككيان مستقل التى لحق بها ضرر  جسيم وعوضت أسر شهداء ومصابى الثورة بأموال من خزانة الدولة العامة وأنشأت  صندوقا للرعايا الصحية لهم مما كلفها ملايين الجنيهات بسبب أفعال المتهمين.*
*وأثبت مستشار هيئة قضايا الدولة علاقة الضرر بأن مصر فقدت قيمة كبيرة من  أبنائها ورجال الشرطة الشرفاء، وأفرضت الدولة بندا، خاصة من ميزانيتها  لتعويض أصحاب المنشآت الخاصة التى لحق بها الضرر من حرق وسرقة وغيرها.*


----------



## Alexander.t (10 يناير 2012)

*اهالي الشهداء منتظرين خروج المحامين للاطلاع على ماحدث داخل الجلسة*


----------



## Alexander.t (10 يناير 2012)

*تأجيل جلسة محاكمة مبارك لـ17 يناير وحتى 16 فبراير من الشهر القادم في جلسات متتابعة*


----------



## Alexander.t (17 يناير 2012)

*وصول مبارك ونجليه والعادلي ومساعديه لمقر المحاكمة بأكاديمية الشرطة*


----------



## Alexander.t (17 يناير 2012)

*هتافات أهالي الشهداء بإعدام مبارك والعادلي وأعوانهم «ينجيب حقهم يا نموت زيهم»*


----------



## Alexander.t (17 يناير 2012)

*تواجد ضعيف لأهالي الشهداء في ظل عدد كبير لأبناء مبارك*


----------



## Alexander.t (17 يناير 2012)

*تواجد مكثف من قوات الأمن المركزي والجيش أمام البوابة 8 و3 دبابات يمين البوابة وسيارتين مطافي و6 سيارات إسعاف*


----------



## Alexander.t (17 يناير 2012)

*تواجد مكثف من قوات الأمن المركزي والجيش أمام البوابة 8 و3 دبابات يمين البوابة وسيارتين مطافي و6 سيارات إسعاف*


----------



## Alexander.t (17 يناير 2012)

*الإعتداء على هناء قنديل -الصحفية بجريدة الفجر- من قبل أبناء مبارك أثناء تغطيتها المحاكمة*


----------



## Alexander.t (17 يناير 2012)

*ضابط أمن مركزي مسؤول عن حماية أبناء مبارك يقول لأحد الصحفيين «دول مش مؤذيين المؤذيين هناك» في إشارة لأسر الشهداء*


----------



## Alexander.t (17 يناير 2012)

*مبارك جاء على كرسي متحرك بدلا من سرير طبي لأول مرة*


----------



## Alexander.t (17 يناير 2012)

*رفع الجلسة بعد ساعة من المرافعة*


----------



## Alexander.t (17 يناير 2012)

*الديب بدأ مرافعته بتوجيه انتقاد حاد للنيابة ويصفا بإنها تجاوزت الأداب*


----------



## Alexander.t (17 يناير 2012)

*الديب: النيابة ركزت مرافعتها علي قضية التوريث التي لم يشملها قرار  الاتهام، وأن ممثل النيابة وجه حديثه لسوزان ثابت زوجة الرئيس السابق بكل  سوء وإهانة في حين أنها ليست متهمة في الدعوى، مما ألم زوجها وأولادها.*


----------



## Alexander.t (17 يناير 2012)

*الديب يستعرض إنجازات الرئيس السابق، وقال عنه «عمل بجد وإخلاص، وعاش مهموماً بمشاكل الوطن والمواطنين»* 
*الديب: مبارك (المتهم الأول) دعم استقلال القضاء المصري وحارب من أجله،  وعمل بجد وإخلاص وأبرم القانون رقم 4 لسنة 1968 الذي وفر الحصانة للنائب  العام والنيابة*

*الديب يستنكر واقعتي الاستيلاء علي أموال مكتبة الإسكندرية والسبائك الذهبية*


----------



## Alexander.t (17 يناير 2012)

*كرسي مبارك وإنجازاته.. الأبرز في أولى مرافعات الدفاع

بدأت الثلاثاء أولى جلسات سماع مرافعات الدفاع في قضية قتل المتظاهرين  خلال ثورة يناير والمتهم فيها الرئيس السابق حسني مبارك، ونجليه، ووزير  الداخلية الأسبق حبيب العادلي وعدد من كبار مساعديه.**واستهل  المحامي فريد الديب مرافعته متهما النيابة بتجاوز آداب المرافعة والخروج  عن الأصول، وأن النيابة جرحت وأسرته قائلا:  إن النيابة ركزت مرافعتها علي  قضية التوريث التي لم يشملها قرار الاتهام، وأن ممثل النيابة وجه حديثه  لسوزان ثابت زوجة الرئيس السابق بكل سوء وإهانة في حين أنها ليست متهمة في  الدعوى.*
*واستعرض الديب إنجازات الرئيس السابق، وقال عنه إنه ''عمل  بجد وإخلاص، وعاش مهموماً بمشاكل الوطن والمواطنين، وهو رجل منصف وليس من  حق أحد أن يهيل التراب علي تاريخه المشرف، وهو رجل جدير بالتقدير، وليس  دموياً ولا معتدياً، يحكم ولا يتحكم، وعادل غير مستبد، يصون القضاء وطاهر  اليد، حصل علي أعلي الأوسمة المدنية والعسكرية، مثله لا يمكن أن يصدر منه  أمراً بالقتل أبداً''.*
*واستعرض الديب كلمة شيخ القضاة الراحل يحيي  الرفاعي في أحد مؤتمرات العدالة التي حضرها الرئيس السابق، والتي جاءت نصاً  ''رفعت شعار الطهارة، واتخذت طريق الرسول في المساواة بين الضعيف والقوى،  وحرصت علي الاحتكام للقضاء، وأعدتم لمصر مجلس قضائها الأعلى''.*
*وحضر  مبارك على كرسي متحرك داخل قفص الاتهام في أكاديمية الشرطة، وليس على غرار  الجلسات السابقة التي كان يحضر فيها علي سرير طبي مجهز من المركز الطبي  العالمي، وإن كان دخوله إلى مقر المحكمة كان على سرير طبي. 
*


----------



## Alexander.t (17 يناير 2012)

*الديب: جميع الأدلة التي قدمتها النيابة العامة إلي هيئة المحكمة لا ترقي إلي مستوي الاتهام* 
*الديب: أقوال الشهود والمصابين الذين اتهموا مبارك صراحة بالتحريض أن أدلة الثبوت لم تشتمل علي أقوالهم، لعدم كفاية الأدلة*

*الديب يدفع  بعدم قبول الدعوى الجنائية التي تتهم مبارك بقتل المتظاهرين  وذلك لان النيابة العامة أحالت الرئيس السابق إلي محكمة الجنايات عقب  شهرين من إحالة العادلي وكبار مساعديه، وضمت القضيتين دون أن تأتي بأدلة  جديدة*

*أنصار مبارك يرفعون علم السعودية*

*أبناء مبارك يطردون الشيخة ماجدة وأبنها ويعتدون عليها بالألفاظ الجارحة وقوات الأمن تلقي القبض على أحدهم يدعى توفيق هيثم*

*استكمال جلسه مرافعة الدفاع*


----------



## Alexander.t (17 يناير 2012)

*تأجيل جلسة محاكمة مبارك لغد الأربعاء لاستكمال مرافعه الدفاع*

*تزايد أمني بكثافة لعمل حاجز حول أبناء مبارك خوفا من التصادم مع أهالي الشهداء*

*أهالي الشهداء يرفعون صورا  لمبارك مشنوقا*

*أبناء مبارك يهتفون أثناء خروج المدعين بالحق المدني «براءة يا ريس» ويحملون محاميه انضمت إلى فريق الدفاع عن المتهمين*


----------



## Alexander.t (18 يناير 2012)

وصول طائرة المخلوع لمقر المحاكمة بأكاديمة الشرطة


الديب: اللحظة التى يتقرر فيها دخول القوات المسلحة لتولي آمن البلاد  تتولى المسئولية بأكملها كما يقول القانون، والقتل حدث مساء 28 يناير أي  عندما كانت كل القرارات تحت تصرف القوات المسلحة
تواجد ضعيف لأسر الشهداء وأنصار مبارك  أمام مقر المحاكمة بأكاديمية الشرطة

الديب: القانون يمنع اطلاق الاعيرة النارية فى الهواء حتى لا يصاب أبرياء بل يجب ان تصوب تجاه الهدف


 أحد أبناء مبارك يحمل سلاحا أبيض ويستفز أسر الشهداء وتدخلت قوات الأمن للفصل بينهم


----------



## BITAR (18 يناير 2012)

*متابع المحاكمه يا مينا *​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 يناير 2012)

*الديب: النيابة العسكرية هي الوحيدة المختصة بالتحقيق مع الفريق مبارك في  قضية إستغلال النفوذ وفقا للمرسوم العسكري الصادر 10 مايو 2011 *


*الديب: مبارك كان قائدا للقوات القوية لذا فهو على درجة فريق في القوات المسلحة*

*  الديب: المادة 2 من قانون رقم 35 لسنة 1979 الذي أصدره السادات قال ان  ضباط القوات المسلحة يستمرون مدى الحياه في الخدمة العسكرية وإذا إقتضت  الضرورة تعينهم في الهيئات المدنية مثلما حدث مع الرئيس السابق  – حال -   إنتهاء خدمته يعود مرة أخرى لمنصبه العسكري*

*  الديب في مرافعته: مبارك لا يزال قائدا للقوات الجوية بحكم القانون العسكري*

*مؤيدو المخلوع يرفعون لافتات عليها علم السعودية وصور لمبارك*

*وصول الرئيس المخلوع حسني مبارك لمقر أكاديمية الشرطة منذ قليل ومن المقرر إستكمال مرافعة الديب اليوم*

*وصول اللواء حبيب العادلى، وزير الداخلية الأسبق، و6 من كبار مساعديه وعلاء وجمال مبارك إلى أكاديمية الشرطة منذ قليل*

*تواجد ضعيف لأهالي الشهداء عند أكاديمية الشرطة وتواجد ضعيف أيضا لأنصار المخلوع*

*تواجد أمني مكثف أمام مقر أكاديمية الشرطة بالتنسيق مع القوات المسلحة*


----------



## Alexander.t (19 يناير 2012)

*إختتم فريد الديب مرافعته بطلب البراءة للمخلوع ونجليه وقررت المحكمة التأجيل لجلسة السبت لإستكمال المرافعات*


----------



## Alexander.t (21 يناير 2012)

الديب: ليس هناك دليل قوى على اتهام مبارك فى صفقة تصدير الغاز وأن تحقيقات النيابة غير جادة

 الديب: الرئيس السابق  كلف سليمان بطلب زيادة أسعار التصدير والتفاوض مع  إيهود أولمرت رئيس وزراء إسرائيل السابق لرفع سعر الغاز وإعادة النظر فيه  كل 3 سنوات

 الديب: عمر سليمان شهد بعدم تدخل الرئيس السابق فى تصدير الغاز وأن الذى  يقوم بعملية التسعير لجنة فنية متخصصة وأن مجلس الوزراء وافق على عملية  التصدي


 تواجد ضعيف من أسر الشهداء مع زيادة ملحوظة لمؤيدي مبارك نظرا للمرافعة قبل الأخيرة للديب

 أهالي الشهداء رافعين صور أبنائهم ويتوعدون بالنزول يوم 25 يناير

 مؤيدي المخلوع يرفعمن صور له ويطالبون بالبراءة


 وصول مبارك ونجليه والعادلي و مساعديه لمقر المحاكمة بأكاديمية الشرطة


 حراسة أمنية مشدده أمام أبواب أكاديمة الشرطة بالتجمع الخامس حيث مقر محاكمة المخلوع


----------



## Alexander.t (21 يناير 2012)

*الديب يطلب من المحكمة التدخل لوقف انتقاد مرافعته فى الصحف والدفوع القانونية التى يبديها أمام المحكمة*


----------



## Alexander.t (21 يناير 2012)

*قال فريد الديب المحامى، أثناء مرافعته فى محاكمة مبارك والعادلى، إن  الرئيس السابق طلب من تل أبيب تعديل أسعار الغاز بأثر رجعى، وهدد بقطعه عن  إسرائيل فى حال عدم الاستجابة لمطلبه.

 كما قال الديب إن المخابرات العامة هى المسئولة عن تصدير الغاز لإسرائيل وليس مبارك *


----------



## Alexander.t (21 يناير 2012)

*تأجيل جلسه مبارك إلى غدا الأحد*

*الديب: النيابة وجهت تهمتين متناقضين في التحقيقات لمبارك الأولى  الإضرار العمدي بالمال العام والثانية الإضرار الغير عمدي، مما ينفي التهمة  اساسا*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 يناير 2012)

*تواجد ضعيف لأسر الشهداء وسط تواجد مكثف لقوات الأمن أمام البوابة رقم 8* 
*حوالي 15 من مؤيدي المخلوع يهتفون بالبراءة له*

*نقل المخلوع من الطائرة إلى الغرفة المجهزة لاستقباله بجوار قاعة المحاكمة بواسطة سيارة اسعاف مؤمنة بسيارتي مدرعات*

*وصول طائرة الرئيس السابق لاستئناف محاكمته والاستماع لدفاع الديب*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 يناير 2012)

*الديب: المادة 78 من الدستور تنص على أنه في حالة ترك رئيس الجمهورية  منصبه ولم يأت رئيس بعده يظل هو الرئيس بحكم الدستور حتى رئيس بعده*

*الديب: مبارك لم يتنحى بنفسه، فهو أبلغ عمر سليمان بقرار التخلي هاتفيا، وهو ما يعد باطلا وفقا للقانون*

*الديب: المحاكمة باطلة وفقا لنصوص القانون فالمحكمة يجب أن يترافع فيها النائب العام ويتولى أمر الإحالة أمام المحكمة*

*الديب في مرافعته: مبارك مازال رئيس مصر حتى هذه اللحظة بحكم الدستور والقانون*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 يناير 2012)

*أنهى فريد الديب المحامي رئيس هيئة الدفاع عن الرئيس السابق حسنى مبارك  ونجليه علاء وجمال مرافعته، حيث طالب ببراءتهم مما هو منسوب إليهم من  اتهامات، كما دفع بعدم اختصاص محكمة الجنايات بمحاكمة مبارك .*
*وأكد  الديب أن محاكمة رئيس الجمهورية تكون أمام محكمة خاصة نص عليها دستور 1971،  وأن محاكم الجنايات غير مختصة ولائيا بمحاكمة رئيس الجمهورية.*
*وأجلت المحكمة القضية إلى جلسة الاثنين وذلك لاستكمال المرافعة عن وزير الداخلية الأسبق حبيب العادلى وبقية المتهمين في القضية.*
*وطالب  فريد الديب ببراءة المتهمين من كافة الاتهامات المنسوبة إليهم سواء  المتعلقة بقتل المتظاهرين السلميين إبان أحداث الثورة أو الاتهامات  المتعلقة باستخدام النفوذ الرئاسي والرشوة والتربح وإهدار المال العام في  سابقة التصدير الغاز المصرى لإسرائيل، كما دفع ببطلان أمر الإحالة الصادر  من النيابة العامة.*


----------

